# Smaller size cobalt blue L.Pautauberge Pharmacien Paris



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 10, 2014)

Here is my new addition! only 6 3/4 inches. Information about L.Pautauberg: http://www.shp-asso.org/index.php?PAGE=pautaubergehere is the translation using google translate. Founded in Paris in 1887, the Laboratory Pautauberge bore the name of its creator and inventor of Pautauberge solution. Laboratory settled in 1905 in Courbevoie. 

The Pautauberge solution *, ** was a chlorhydro phosphate Chaux créosolé developed for the treatment of lung diseases without irritating the digestive tract. There were also créosole capsules, dragees and soothing expectorant and water Fortunia against white discharge, which has earned us pretty advertising images. The company that bought Bronzovia local in 1972, the archives of Pautauberge disappeared. 

Source: Lucie COIGNERAI-DEVILLERS Courbevoie, the cradle of modern pharmaceutical industries 



  * advertisement in L'Illustration in 1911 

** Advertisement in "Medicine" in 1929 Here is another variant in outstanding condition:http://www.ebay.com/itm/201102352965?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649Here is the bigger size:http://www.ebay.com/itm/371006589014?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 10, 2014)

Nice, find gotta love the vibrant color!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 10, 2014)

A very nice addition to your collection.


----------

